# Ideas to use leftover braised lamb shanks and leg?



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

I have some leftover braised lamb shanks and leg of lamb, wondering if you have any idea on what kind of dish I could make with them? Shepherd's pie comes to mind... but what else? 

Thanks!


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Chili.

BDL


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Lamb chili! I would have never thought of that! I'll google for recipes - let me know if you have a favorite (or some summary instructions)? The only chili I've learned how to make is your chile verde.


----------



## duckfat (Aug 7, 2008)

Shepherds pie or lamb stew would be my top picks if I didn't just heat it with the left over sauce and serve it with mashed potatos. If you don't have any gravy left then maybe some fresh hash.

Dave


----------



## spikedog (Feb 21, 2011)

saute some onions and maybe some mushrooms and serve it over egg noddles,and top it off with a little polenes


----------



## spikedog (Feb 21, 2011)

you treat it like you would any pulled pork recipe.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Hash!  I love hash.  Oh Rapture!

Cook your hash until it's almost done, use a spatula to push it together into patties of a size you can handle, then drizzle a little heavy cream through them.  When the cream cooks on the griddle it turns into a lacy, wonderful crust.  Pour a little more cream on top,  turn and get that cream crust on both sides.   

And a barely cooked poached egg.  DuckFat is a genius.

BDL


----------



## cacioepepe (Apr 3, 2011)

Hash is a great idea.  I've had duck confit hash with yogurt and an egg.  I bet it would work with lamb...I mean, lamb and yogurt, pretty traditional.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Hash is a new concept for me. Believe it or not I'd never heard of it before. I'll look around. I have a potato, some onions, some tomatoes, some green peppers.... so it sounds like it could be an easy solution. 

Thanks guys!!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

FWIW, my vote is a curried lamb & veg stew over jasmine rice and then what’s the name of that drink, lassi, that’s it!  A fresh fruit lassi for dessert, oh my, my stomach just gave out a huge growl…


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Haha... sounds very good kaneohegirlinaz (I can never remember how to type that name /img/vbsmilies/smilies/eek.gif), but we've had Thai food at the beginning of the week, and Indian food 2 nights in a row, feeling like something a bit different tonight. Fruit lassi, especially mango, on the other hand, sounds very very good right now (very hot and humid right now in L.A.). No time to go to the store though, so a cold beer will do just fine. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## modchef (May 17, 2012)

Fun topic.  How about a grilled eggplant roulade stuffed with the lamb and some good feta, a nice ragu with the tomatoes and onions, and some grilled potato? 

Or a hash...that one's tough to beat!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

French Fries said:


> Haha... sounds very good kaneohegirlinaz (I can never remember how to type that name /img/vbsmilies/smilies/eek.gif) ...


K~girl works … /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smoking.gif

It seems that Hash is the consensus ??


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

No tomatoes in hash, nor anything else which will turn to mush while cooking. You want the hash components (or _les componentes de hashe_ as the French say) still moist, but want want crispy GBD on the edges.

Par cook the potatoes. For lamb, I might go with celery instead of peppers or use both or neither. My first thought is celery tops, chopped fine. Cut your aromatics and herbs fine. But you want enough size on the potatoes and aromatics so they have some texture, and enough size on the herbs so they're visible as more than specks. At least that's my aesthetic.

Don't use too much heat, or too little. It's a combination "brown" and "heat," not a sear or gentle rewarming.

BDL


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Gotcha. Makes total sense once you've said it. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif


----------



## patrickvee (Jul 22, 2012)

Lamb Burritos or Spring Rolls


----------



## duckfat (Aug 7, 2008)

boar_d_laze said:


> Hash! I love hash. Oh Rapture!
> 
> And a barely cooked poached egg. DuckFat is a genius.
> 
> BDL


Thank you for the compliment Sir. One day we will have to meet and do some cooking and sharpening!

Dave


----------



## keiraneylene (Jul 19, 2012)

Lamb stew!


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

Hash sounds wonderful - maybe use celery root and parsnip instead of the potatoes.  Whatever you decide don't forget to make some lentil soup with the bones.  Greek style with broth that seems thinner than water.  OK I just made myself hungry.


----------



## duckfat (Aug 7, 2008)

I've been thinking about Lamb Curry every since K-girl mentioned it. Bought a leg-o-lamb today for just that purpose!

Dave


----------



## eastshores (Oct 23, 2008)

You probably already ate but I had to post! I was thinking curry immediately just because of the nature of the ingredient. If you had enough ingredients on hand a lamb pot pie sounded good to me until I thought about how hot it has been.

My final vision is a fusion lamb "carne asada" taco (with flour tortillas to stand in for pita) with a tzatziki sauce. Mexigreek? Serve with a side of saffron rice dressed with an herbed vinaigrette, kalamata olives, and cubed feta!


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

rogan josh


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

Cold slices of lamb with mustard on bread

Croquettes (or bitterballen, these are like small round croquettes and absolutely fabulous)

Lamb pie,

Curry, or stew

Stir fry

Maybe some form of pasta sauce?


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Sheraton Hotel Dutch Salad

Sliced Julianne of lamb                       All tossed in a dusseldoff mustard  sauce(not sweet)

sliced red onion

sliced dill pickle

chopped hard cooked egg garnish on top on top of bibb lettuce

Can also be done with beef.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Save the bones for a cool rainy day and make a scotch broth or a good stock.

Now if your a meat and potatoes man you may like "Lamb Champvallon". /img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif

Petals.


----------

